# Do you want to go back to the '80s or '90s?



## Setolac

How was it during the '80s? Anybody experienced living it up as a full grown adult during th '80s? Was it better in the early '80s or late '80s? I've been listening to '80s and '90s songs and watching '80s and '90s films. This was the pre-internet era, no social media. If you wanted to know more about a person, you actually have to talk to him or her so that means there were more surprises back then. And the music is so much better for me, it's my own preference.


----------



## lwilson85

Yes. I only knew the 89 or so. Mostly a 90's kid. Golden Age of Nick and such. But I love 80's music.


----------



## sad vlad

No. Why would I want to go backwards?

:lol You didn't even add a ''No'' option to that poll.


----------



## ShadowUser18

I'd like to go back to the 80s since lots of people used to breakdance and they'd have dance circles. Also the 80s had some of the greatest rivalries in the NBA. What I missed about the 90s was witnessing the greatness that is Michael Jordan, just the way he played was breathtaking.


----------



## Setolac

lwilson85 said:


> Yes. I only knew the 89 or so. Mostly a 90's kid. Golden Age of Nick and such. But I love 80's music.





CloudsOfPurple said:


> I'd like to go back to the 80s since lots of people used to breakdance and they'd have dance circles. Also the 80s had some of the greatest rivalries in the NBA. What I missed about the 90s was witnessing the greatness that is Michael Jordan, just the way he played was breathtaking.


The nostalgia hits me hard in the gut. Whenever I try to reminisce how it was in the '90s, I feel a sense of calmness deep inside and the glimpse of joy that I used to relish. It's so sad that I would never have it again.


----------



## Nonsensical

No, I like my highspeed internet. Precioussss


----------



## Just Lurking

sad vlad said:


> :lol You didn't even add a ''No'' option to that poll.


Heh...

I wasn't really 'aware' yet in the 80s so can't speak to that time, but the 90s.. yeah, I don't know, we seemed more personal then. Now, much of our communication happens in text-only, without any emotion, body language, touch, looks, sounds, feeling, etc. - does this count as human contact?

And, for whatever reason, we seem more about "putting on a show" and not going much deeper than our superficialities (only worrying about appearances, perceptions, etc.). Maybe we do this because we're more comfortable this way - to go beyond the superficial is to be vulnerable... Without all this technology that exists now, it wasn't so much an option to avoid it.

The side effect to all this - I feel like we're so fragmented... For as 'connected' as we've technically become through the internet and such, we're actually more disconnected in many ways.

Nostalgia can be strong - maybe good in some ways... looking back on memories... But, to spend time dwelling on it seems rather unhealthy and unproductive. Probably best to look ahead...


----------



## El Buho

I have enormous nostalgia for the 80s and the 90s. Especially for the former. In terms of music, sport, entertainment, opportunities, people those decades were way better than 2000s. Answering your initial question - any time, man! I love the 80s!


----------



## Dre12

I preferred the pre Internet age. The 90s was good. There was more mystery about the world. I would really like to go back and live in an era when you could drift anonymously across the country, just when there was less people really. I am going to move to the countryside as soon as I can.


----------



## Nothing123

Aw yes i miss the 90's. Things seemed simpler then. Whenever i watch a 90's music vid i feel so relaxed and happy ^^ I was born in 93 so i pretty much grew up throughout all the 90's. Once we got to 2006 it started to go downhill tho..lol


----------



## boas

Well I wasn't alive in the 80s and I was barely cognisant for the 90s (aged 7 at the turn of the millennium). So **** knows. In the sense that I'd rather not exist than exist, yes I would go back to the 80s, but then my parents would still meet and **** each other anyway, then I'd have to live my **** life all over again. If time could be suspended forever in the 1980s so that I would never be born then I'm in.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I like my internet and evolving technology thank you.  Most things from the 80s or 90s can still be enjoyed today. Like the music? like the shows? You can find that stuff on the internet. I agree going backwards is dumb. Probably wouldn't seem like a great idea after a while.


----------



## pork

Yes, because I'd probably be making five times what I am now in my profession.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

I wouldn't want to relive my childhood and teenage years of loserdom again.


----------



## AussiePea

I think my teenage years and early 20's would have been better without computers/internet, I'd go the 80's.


----------



## MoveAlong91

I've been watching a lot of 80s films, and for some reason, I just really love the style of the 80s haha. I'm a 90s baby, but I'd rather go back to the 80s lol


----------



## Saleemaslam

I'd like to go back to the 50s/60s.


----------



## Sleeper92

I would like to go back to 90's . Getting bombed by NATO was so much fun .


----------



## GangsterOfLove

I don't have any interest in the 90s because I feel like film and music went downhill at that time and I can't stand the way people dressed. But I like the 80s.


----------



## Koloz

I wish I was born in the early 80s and lived my teen years and early 20s in the 90s/early 2000s. This generation is by far the worst I think for someone with SA.


----------



## Kiba

Before all the connectivity.... Yeah, i think i would.


----------



## Hayman

I can only just about recall the back end of the 80's (88/89) as I was born in 85. Most of those memories are more like snippets of my earliest memories. I remember a couple of decent holidays to Cromer (Norfolk) back in that time and playing on my brother's Atari STE at home (I even remember the sound it made whilst loading) – but they're other stories for another day. 

If I had to choose between the two, it would have to be the 90's. There were some great television shows, I had a couple of genuine friends, considerably less overcrowing/immigration here in the UK, some of my favourite cars of all-time were produced, there was huge technological improvements in gaming consoles (today's changes are more like tweaks than anything else), most of the best/memorable holidays I ever had come from this decade and some terrific music from both ends of the decade (which sadly only some of which I appreciated at the time). I'd go back there in a heartbeat.

My life started to go downhill and basically 'stalled' in around 2001 when I finished school. It’s never got going again and I'm basically in the same situation now as I was back then. Living at home, no girlfriend e.t.c… Absolutely nothing has happened in my life and certainly nothing in my favour. From 2010, the downhill stretch become more like a nose-dive.

If I have to be honest, I do feel as though I was born at least one generation too late. As already mentioned, If I really had a choice, take me back to around the early/mid fifties. I'd have lived through the launch of some of my favourite music and I'd be getting close to retirement now - which has been my dream for at least the last ten years.


----------



## TabbyTab

I'd kill to have grown up in the 80s


----------



## SD92

Definitly not. I wouldn't want to live in a era before the internet, video games or satellite TV.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

sad vlad said:


> No. Why would I want to go backwards?


 If you had incurable cancer you might.


----------



## sad vlad

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you had incurable cancer you might.


The medicine was not as evolved as today.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Neither.

I want to go back to the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I would like to work in the video game industry in the UK, in the 90s.


----------



## vicente

pork said:


> Yes, because I'd probably be making five times what I am now in my profession.


The 80's was a good time to graduate with a science or Russian language degree.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

sad vlad said:


> The medicine was not as evolved as today.


 Wouldn't matter.


----------



## blue2

from 1974 to 1987 was the fastest time in history for 1 billion people to be born I think life influenced art in those times and the 10 years either side also benefitted :lol things are kind of stagnating now


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

**** the 80s and 90s. I wanna go back to prehistoric times...before humans even existed. IMAGINE THAT? No humans... you'd literally have no social anxiety, it would be perfect. Just me and a party with the dinosaurs <3


----------



## PhilipJFry

I wouldn't go back to either, but I do miss the 90's. I was just a kid but it just seemed a lot better. I feel for those that didn't get experience life much before the internet became popular.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PhilipJFry said:


> I wouldn't go back to either, but I do miss the 90's. I was just a kid but it just seemed a lot better. I feel for those that didn't get experience life much before the internet became popular.


 The internet didn't change anything. It was just that if you were a loner in the 80s or 90s, you probably only had the vaguest notion of how truly obnoxious most people are. The internet takes every obnoxious MFer on the planet and concentrates them into a focused beam that blasts you right in the face all day long every day. :lol

In the 80s, I'd go in my room, close the door and the world would just disappear. As long as I could find a way to amuse myself, I was fine.


----------



## BAH

It's not too late to go back in time


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

I want to go back to the 90' to see Oasis!


----------



## chrislostinspace

I would go back to the 90's for the music, movies and videogames


----------



## Drusiya

This thread makes me laugh. 

I'm part of the "Generation X/Baby Bust Generation". 

Born 1970.
Child/pre-teen/teenager throughout the 80s.
Spent my 20s in the 90s.
30s in the 2000s.
40s in the 2010s...

Yes. I am glad that I didn't have internet access as a teenager. 'Social networking' back then meant you had to get on the phone, call one of your friends and get out of the house. Okay, that's probably what you do now, too. Nothing really has changed in modern times. 

Yes. I loved the music, movies and fashion back then. (Except the Flashdance type leg warmers and the Aqua-net hairstyles). 

I probably have almost every New Wave UK cassette tape of that era. E.g., Spandau Ballet, The Cure, Depeche Mode, Yaz, Bronski Beat, A-ha, Go West, Tears for Fears, Pet Shop Boys, Ultravox, Duran Duran, Aztec Camera. It's somewhere in my cabinet. 

During the mid 1990s, I was 25, and that was around the time that the US Government had a federal shutdown. I was in Graduate school, and working as a Grad Asst for 400 bucks a month. It was "LEAN TIMES". At that time, I lived in a city where unemployment was high, jobs were scarce for college graduates and no one was hiring at the time (Does this sound familiar?).


----------



## meandernorth

Drusiya said:


> Yes. I am glad that I didn't have internet access as a teenager. 'Social networking' back then meant you had to get on the phone, call one of your friends and get out of the house. Okay, that's probably what you do now, too. Nothing really has changed in modern times. .


Back in the 70s and 80s, we played soccer, rode our bicycles, and spent lots of time outside. If we wanted to contact each other, it was a landline phone. No secrets from Mom and Dad. The only cell phones were "Miami Vice" style and cost a fortune. Not happening.

In the 80s, I worked four summers at Six Flags. At the time. it was the best job ever. Friends worked there and we got free admission when not scheduled to work.

If not for SA later in life, we'd probably still be in touch.


----------



## Jade18

Both suck so no.


----------



## Pennywise

*I'd go back to the '80s*

Using my foreknowledge of the present, I would go back to the '80s and invest in the internet or something, as well as bet on sporting events that I of course know the outcome of.

Then I would use my accumulated wealth to influence politics and buy the presidential election, mwa-ha-ha-ha!

I'd also be able to warn the world of all the coming terror attacks and natural disasters (probably making a lucrative side career as a psychic too).


----------



## Dane

I'd choose the 90s, although I have a soft spot in my heart for the 80s too.

To all the people who said there was no internet in the 90s, that's not quite right. The internet was pretty common by the mid 90's, at least in the US. It was very slow dial-up, but good enough for BB sites like SAS, and chat. I can remember those days.

It is true that there were no social networking sites, though.


----------



## millenniumman75

Oddly enough, the early 2010s paralleled the early 1980s - the recession was almost as bad back then.


----------



## Wirt

i wouldnt want to be my age i am now in the 90's. But id totally be a 90's kid again


----------



## DarrellLicht

sure. but not for nostalgic reasons. Better economic times in those days.. If I had the same job i'm in back in 1980, I would have retired a decade ago with full health coverage and a pension. I would have made a point to buy a house well before the housing bubble.


----------

